# Why do buckets cost so much money?



## WelshDub (Dec 9, 2012)

I've been looking at buckets and they are all the best part of £20 with a grit guard. What's going on?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Grit guards a <£10, unless you specifically want ones with lids, get a basic black bucket from any where, halfords etc for a few £ and cut the grit guards to fit if necessary


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking in the wrong place's, just ordered myself a new one @£10 with guard from waxamomo.


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Because the buckets with stickers make you an instant pro!

B&M £1 buckets here!


----------



## WelshDub (Dec 9, 2012)

k9vnd said:


> Looking in the wrong place's, just ordered myself a new one @£10 with guard from waxamomo.


Could I get a link? I just looked but couldn't find any.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Wickes do a 30 litre one for £6.49

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Plasterer's-Bucket-30L/p/103976


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

B&Q Orange bucket £1


----------



## Smithyithy (Jul 3, 2012)

I paid £20 delivered, from ebay, for 2 of the big white buckets with Autosmart 'Wash' and 'Rinse' decals, and 2 grit guards, think that's a decent price for 4 items to be honest.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Two buckets, two grit guards, two lids, £26.90 delivered on eBay


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

WelshDub said:


> Could I get a link? I just looked but couldn't find any.


http://www.vertar.com/car-care-exterior/wash/safe-car-wash-grit-guard-bucket-kit/

http://www.vertar.com/car-care-exterior/wash/meguiars-grit-guard-bucket-kit/

Both these on vertar with grit guard included, or buy cheap buckets and the guards are £6 each on vertar, a quick look on ebay and autosmart do the same with grit guards.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

pantypoos said:


> Wickes do a 30 litre one for £6.49
> 
> http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Plasterer's-Bucket-30L/p/103976


Got me some a deese! 

When they were on offer too, cheap, flat bottomed, enormous, pretty darn good!


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

pantypoos said:


> Wickes do a 30 litre one for £6.49
> 
> http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Plasterer's-Bucket-30L/p/103976


Got about 15 of these then the offer for £2 per bucket was on. Best bucket I've had apart from the wife :wall:.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Save your money and don't bother with grit guards.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmmmm
Why do you want a lid????
Personally i throw the water over the fence when im done rather than keep it for next time.
So obviously its the lids that cost a lot


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Love a kid I do some times I lick them

Got mine from uf with grit guards and lids

Now sporting replica gtechniq wash and rinse stickers


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmm
WASH and RINSE stickers......
Yeah cos I am stupid i forget the one with bubbles in is to wash it


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Mmmm
> WASH and RINSE stickers......
> Yeah cos im stupid i forget the one with bubbles in is to wash it


Lol, you have such a way with words Allen.


----------



## WelshDub (Dec 9, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> Love a kid I do some times I lick them
> 
> Got mine from uf with grit guards and lids
> 
> Now sporting replica gtechniq wash and rinse stickers


You may want to re-read that:lol:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I looked three times before i figured it out.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I think the ones sold as "detailing" buckets are a bit of a gimmick to be honest. To me they are overpriced and purposely aimed at the wrong market to make money. The average detailing enthusiast who looks after one or two cars doesn't need 20 litre buckets with wheel stands and a lid. I prefer a regular builders buckets and grit guards. Although I feel grit guards are overpriced too for what they are! Fair play to people who want the full kit but I don't see the need for it personally.

Sutty.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

17 and 26 pound for buckets...unjustifiable madness. Just get BAL mixing buckets £ 5 each, virtually unbreakable. Puzzles me how peeps don't see that companies are taking you for a ride big time.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Still dont see the need for a lid.
Throw the bloody water away and use fresh.
You sit on a wheeled mechanics stool NOT a ****ing bucket ( doesnt look professional really does it ) like standing on the tyres or the sills to reach the roof.
Although did have a laugh in romford.. Polak stood on rear wheel of an ML to reach roof and guy moved forwards. ( i laughed so much that wee came out )


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

I've never seen much point in grit guards, I've never even used one and have no problems at all. In my opinion most of it boils down to common sence, why would you try to rub your hand around the bottom of a bucket regardless of wether you have gritguards in there or not? 
If you'd like 20 litre buckets then go for it, but I can't really see the point in them either. Seams like a complete waist of time, money and water. I use 3 £1 buckets, change the water when needed and clean them out afterwards. They're even colour coded for speshul people.... Nice and easy  They aren't very deep but like I say, just common sence really. 

Think of it as like being a vet........ the deeper you stick your hand in, the more likley you are to pick up a load of $hit


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Bloody ipad auto correct will have me arrested one day

Lid lick a lid ffs 

Android is much better


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

CEOP on your case matey


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> 17 and 26 pound for buckets...unjustifiable madness. Just get BAL mixing buckets £ 5 each, virtually unbreakable. Puzzles me how peeps don't see that companies are taking you for a ride big time.


I have and use these...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It is the detailing premium. 

Add the words "detailing" into the description and that adds a huge premium on to normal things. 

We will have bespoke luxury buckets soon enough. That'll double the price again.


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Not just me then that thought £20 was taking the **** for a bucket. I got a couple of £1 ones from B&Q but they cracked easily so then got some "nappy soak" ones that area bit more heavy duty from Amazon for £6.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

My detailing bucket. Not cheap mind, but adds so much more to the finish.


----------



## WelshDub (Dec 9, 2012)

Just found these 



 14.8 litres for £3


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Mmmmmm
> Why do you want a lid????
> Personally i throw the water over the fence when im done rather than keep it for next time.
> So obviously its the lids that cost a lot


Not the neighbours fence I hope.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bought mine from Slims Detailing, bucket and grit guard £8.95 even comes with a free lid(chucked it anyway)
http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/martin-cox-15-litre-bucket-with-free-grit-guard.html


----------



## WelshDub (Dec 9, 2012)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Bought mine from Slims Detailing, bucket and grit guard £8.95 even comes with a free lid(chucked it anyway)
> http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/martin-cox-15-litre-bucket-with-free-grit-guard.html


That's a pretty good price for a set


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not seen those Zaino buckets for awhile, they were something like 30 quid a pop.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

I use wickes 30L plastering buckets,

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Plasterer's-Bucket-30L/p/103976


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

I just use one of these....the spade is good for swiping that excess water off the car too!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

+1 for the wickes buckets. I use 2 grit guards in them, just to stop my mitt reaching the bottoms of the bucket. 
I stuck some red stickers on the one i use for rinsing the mitt and blue stickers for the clean water. 
Most cheap buckets people mention for £1 are fine for wheels etc but I find them too small for paintwork, I like a nice big bucket for that


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

pantypoos said:


> Wickes do a 30 litre one for £6.49
> 
> http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Plasterer's-Bucket-30L/p/103976


I got three of these back in the summer for 4.99 each.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

£1 orange buckets from B&Q. Wash and Rinse written on them with a black marker. No grit guards.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

If your paying lots of money for a big bucket I think your ringing the wrong people


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Have a wee look on...

www.ampulla.co.uk

As for grit guards? Don't waste your money.

Can't believe the prices some of these places charge you for "professional detailing buckets"...nonsense.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Can we start another thread?, why do foam pads cost so much!, holy moly 30 negs for a piece of foam and some velcro! Whats that all about!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

pantypoos said:


> Wickes do a 30 litre one for £6.49
> 
> http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Plasterer's-Bucket-30L/p/103976


This is what I have. Perfect for the job, deep enough you don't need grit guards, and you don't need em anyway if you do a thorough pre-wash before mitt touches paint.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Welllllll
> You dont use them and other obsessive cleaners walk past and think
> 
> HUH PRICK you will get mixed up
> ...


You just said you're not stupid, you don't need to have wash and rinse on them to know the difference. Yet you have a different colour bucket for wash and rinse...............

:wave:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Deniance said:


> Can we start another thread?, why do foam pads cost so much!, holy moly 30 negs for a piece of foam and some velcro! Whats that all about!


Never mind pads, what about waxes? Its really just some solvents, a bit of perfume and stuff scraped off tree leaves.....


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Aaaannnddd here we go again, it's no wonder AllenF gets himself in to so much trouble


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I actually like the buckets with the lids as they allow me to hide stuff from you know who. I did get a deal on 2 buckets with lids and a grit guard for each and it came to about £20 which I'm happy with for a one off purchase. I do use a third bucket just for wheels and that is just a £2 wickes one.


----------



## WelshDub (Dec 9, 2012)

I think, from this thread, I have gathered that 'detailing buckets' are a waste of money, grit guards are a waste of money, foam pads are a waste of money and wax is priced too high.

I think we're all being played here!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Steve said:


> Your just jealous :argie:


Nope, not me fella, i'm quite happy blending in to the background around here, it's good to go un noticed:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mine are builders buckets from Asda. Made from old bomb shelters and were two for £1.
Had them ages.
Although, now I think about it, maybe my car would look better if I'd spent £1000 on buckets with lids and grit guards..
Though If I had they'd be in a locked, alarmed display cabinet. Not lobbed in the garage.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I use the wickes ones. I dont use grit guards as I reckon these are deep enough and I put enough water in them so I dont go near the base of the bucket.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

B&Q Orange buckets (stickers from an eBay seller):

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Elite Car Care 22 litre buckets with grit guards and lids (stickers also from an eBay seller):

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Zolasbackheel said:


> I actually like the buckets with the lids as they allow me to hide stuff from you know who. I did get a deal on 2 buckets with lids and a grit guard for each and it came to about £20 which I'm happy with for a one off purchase. I do use a third bucket just for wheels and that is just a £2 wickes one.


What! You are hiding stuff from Lord Voldemort?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Look at buckets from your local home brew shop...the 20l ones should be cheap as chips....add the magic "D" word and the price will rise by 90% :lol:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Wickes plasterers buckets for me:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

the 20l buckts how much water do peeps fill these up with 2-3 buckets and thats a lot of water and shampoo


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> the 20l buckts how much water do peeps fill these up with 2-3 buckets and thats a lot of water and shampoo


I usually fill my 20L buckets about three quarters full, maybe a bit more.

But then I often wash two cars with that (or wash the one car multiple times if I'm doing a big detail/decon on it). But when I'm washing one car, I still fill to the same level - habit I guess.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> the 20l buckts how much water do peeps fill these up with 2-3 buckets and thats a lot of water and shampoo


For 1 car, I fill my shampoo one up 3 quarters full or til the suds reach the top of the bucket.

Then the rinse bucket I fill up half way, as it soon fills up when you squeeze all the dirty water into it.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I use the Wickes plasterers buckets, my shampoo is filled half-way for one car (3/4s if I'm washing both cars), rinse bucket is fully filled. If my wheels/arches are very dirty I'll also use a 3rd bucket filled half way. I like these buckets as they are tall and make useful hose guides placed outside the corners of the car to stop the hose getting caught under the wheels as I move around the car.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> the 20l buckts how much water do peeps fill these up with 2-3 buckets and thats a lot of water and shampoo[/QUOTE  Get a couple of these Al, they have measurements on the side so you can get the exact shampoo to water ratio thats recommended...if ya can be arsed that is


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes, I would get the buckets and grit guards separately - buckets between £1 - £2 at the likes of B&Q, Grit Guards between £5 - £6 on the Bay, sorted


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

Wilkos do buckets with good lid and measures on the side - They are under the homebrew section haha.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

alcarp said:


> Wilkos do buckets with good lid and measures on the side - They are under the homebrew section haha.


they aren't that cheap though


----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

Wilkos have the Big mixing buckets and the home brew buckets in at the moment
and I think the brew bucket is the cheapest and comes with a lid, as that's what
I got last summer.


----------



## Southy1978 (Dec 11, 2014)

Picked up a couple of nice big BAL mixing buckets from topps tiles today, should do the job nicely!!


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Always found them to be a rip off for a few bits of plastic. There is nothing wrong with b&q at £1 and its common sense not to put your pad/mitt at bottom of the bucket where all dirt is. And I don't require any lids. I use three buckets, one for wheels which is on top with brush and dooka wheel mitt in, next rinse marked with a line from a permanent marker on handle and finally wash. Job done.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

I have various sized buckets from 5l up to 15l that i get from work after we are done with them, Upsides of being a chef LOL


Never used grit guards for the reasons listed throughout this thread, Basically Im not a spacktard.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Lots of options. If you insist on one with a sticker, you get the same buckets but with a hefty mark up so that both brand and retailer get a cut. Expect it to at least triple for that brand sticker.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I use those big builders buckets, holds as much water as two normal buckets and sub £10 each. Then buy a grit guard off eBay. 

Now overly impressed with the more fancy 'detailing' buckets with stickers and lids lol


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Have a look at http://www.ampulla.co.uk/Plastic-Bu...astic-Bucket--Metal-Handle-and-Lid/p-113-436/ 25L Buckets with lids for £6.26


----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

Some people like to have a bucket with a lid as it stops any crap getting in to
the bucket when your not using it, plus if you put a small hole in the lid it will
stop any unwanted condensation in the bucket:thumb:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

white night said:


> Some people like to have a bucket with a lid as it stops any crap getting in to
> the bucket when your not using it, plus if you put a small hole in the lid it will
> stop any unwanted condensation in the bucket:thumb:


 condensation is water - what are you going to put in your bucket to wash the car? as for lid stopping crap getting into the bucket - surely you just give your bucket a little rinse out if its got a bit of crap in it?


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

what big deal if spend £1 or £30 me personally like the gamma seal swissvax bucket with grit guard


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Clean ocd said:


> *what big deal if spend £1 or £30*me personally like the gamma seal swissvax bucket with grit guard


Er,the £29 pound difference maybe?:doublesho


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

The wickes plasters bucket 30ltr seems pretty decent at £6, deep and strong. But it seems too much water, the more water you put in the more product and it gets to a point when your just wasting product.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

lmc leroy said:


> The wickes plasters bucket 30ltr seems pretty decent at £6, deep and strong. But it seems too much water, the more water you put in the more product and it gets to a point when your just wasting product.


Well said mate, couldn't agree more. It's over kill for just one or two family cars!

Sutty.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Lol You don't have to fill them right up do you...personally i use the BAL buckets due to the strength of them, they're designed for mixing adhesives and grout with a paddle for tiling. Virtually indestructible. Plus they have measurements on the side so you can follow the correct recommendations by the shampoo manufacturers and get the exact ratio. So you're not wasting any product whatsoever.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Why spend £30 on plastic.



DJ X-Ray said:


> Er,the £29 pound difference maybe?:doublesho


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

end of day only money can't do anything with it when dead can you


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Er,the £29 pound difference maybe?:doublesho


if worrying about £29 quid then 1 thing for sure you shouldn't be detailing


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Why spend £30 on plastic.


because i wanted gamma seal buckets simple :tumbleweed:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Clean ocd said:


> if worrying about £29 quid then 1 thing for sure you shouldn't be detailing


A fool and his money are easily parted...remember that phrase in a few years when you're more experienced.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

£1 b&q

EDIT: it probably doesn't hold water as well as ones with clean / rinse stickers on though....


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

£1 b and q buckets for me too

Grit guard can do one along with the massively over priced buckets half the people on here seem to love lol. It's a bucket ffs it holds water, doesn't need to cost a fortune to do that


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> A fool and his money are easily parted...remember that phrase in a few years when you're more experienced.


just because you posted more doesn't mean your more experienced :thumb:but hay apparently I'm a :newbie: lmao :speechles oh wait I'm not also not a tight **** either


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Some people will buy anything because it's got the word detailing/detailer in title. Because we don't have £30 buckets doesn't make us any less of a detailer than you.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Some people will buy anything because it's got the word detailing/detailer in title. Because we don't have £30 buckets doesn't make us any less of a detailer than you.


where does it say your less of a detailer , no where :thumb: people post there own opinion on what they use and seems a bit deal cause i have gamma seal buckets , end of day if its what you want its what you get , also got 2 plain white buckets with gamma seal lids and grit guards just are very strong buckets and can be sat on with the trolley on it when polishing


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Clean ocd said:


> just because you posted more doesn't mean your more experienced :thumb:but hay apparently I'm a :newbie: lmao :speechles oh wait *I'm not also not a tight **** either*


Lol are you for real? Tightness doesn't come into it...some of us have got the common sense to know that 20, 30 quid for buckets with a companies name on it is taking the mick and a blatant rip off whatever way you want to dress it up. As for this gamma lid nonsense why? What are you storing in there catfood? Smh #thereissoneborneveryminute


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Lol are you for real? Tightness doesn't come into it...some of us have got the common sense to know that 20, 30 quid for buckets with a companies name on it is taking the mick and a blatant rip off whatever way you want to dress it up. As for this gamma lid nonsense why? What are you storing in there catfood? Smh #thereissoneborneveryminute


seems your tight as well as stupid just cause gamma seal lid doesn't mean I'm storing things in it , its a strong structure so can sit on it :thumb::speechles bright spark you are as said its my own opinion you have yours its a forum and everyone has there own opinions either way one person likes it other doesn't


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Rob74 said:


> B&Q Orange bucket £1


Spot on, got 4 myself, being orange, old buggers like myself can see them more easily:thumb:

Kev


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Prehaps I was a little strong :lol: -edit

£10 is the going rate for a strong bucket with a lid! Look around! SEARCH 'AMPULLA' in your preferred search engine!


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

20vKarlos said:


> Prehaps I was a little strong :lol: -edit
> 
> £10 is the going rate for a strong bucket with a lid! Look around! SEARCH 'AMPULLA' in your preferred search engine!


:thumb: i did came back with a name 20vkarlos :car::wave::wave:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Clean ocd said:


> seems your tight as well as stupid just cause gamma seal lid doesn't mean I'm storing things in it , its a strong structure so can sit on it :thumb::speechles bright spark you are as said its my own opinion you have yours its a forum and everyone has there own opinions either way one person likes it other doesn't


Me stupid? Ha you've paid 30 quid for buckets, shops must rub their hands when you walk through the door...i bet it's personalised with mug on the side. As for sitting on it, geezus, you sound like you're about 5 i'm surprised you don't sit in it :lol:


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Me stupid? Ha you've paid 30 quid for buckets, shops must rub their hands when you walk through the door...i bet it's personalised with mug on the side. As for sitting on it, geezus, you sound like you're about 5 i'm surprised you don't sit in it :lol:


must of touched a nerve since going all out its ok there is help out there for you :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

lets keep this civil shall we..


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Clean ocd said:


> if worrying about £29 quid then 1 thing for sure you shouldn't be detailing


Why is that?


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

I think it's had it's day tbh


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> lets keep this civil shall we..


That the reason why I changed my reply Kev!

People arguing over buckets! :lol: :lol: :wall:


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Itss a buckkeeeet !!!


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

R0B said:


> Why is that?


because detailing supplies/equipment isn't cheap


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Clean ocd said:


> must of touched a nerve since going all out its ok there is help out there for you :thumb:


No not at all mate, as i said, in a few years when you're more experienced in this you'll thank me


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Clean ocd said:


> because detailing supplies/equipment isn't cheap


Granted I've spent thousands.

However if someone's aim is to keep their car in the best condition possible with cheaper products I think that detailing is just as relevant a hobbie as the people that spend(waste) loads of money on exoensive products.

It's about keeping your car in the best condition you can not on what you spend on doing the same


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Exactly. It's all in the prep anyway


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

We do have a "detailing on a budget" thread. I don't see why people that don't have bottomless pockets can't look after their pride and joy.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

This thread ,as per title isn't about budgeting or being tight though, it's more a wtf how can companies justify the prices for such items.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

some abc plastic mouldings isn't cheap to do thats how can charge stupid prices


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Anyway, i'm going to bed now i've had enough of bloody buckets, i see the things day in day out at work on a building site. Peace out .


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Clean ocd said:


> some abc plastic mouldings isn't cheap to do thats how can charge stupid prices


No they charge stupid prices because of the name on it. It is the same for a lot of stuff available to buy these days, Not just detailing gear.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I've used builders buckets for the last two years but one strangely had a coin sized piece brake off recently. I don't know how or who did it, maybe I was too forceful when putting them away but I thought I'd treat myself to some new ones with grit guards. 
Bought two large buckets, two grits guards and two lids from ebay for £25 posted so I can't complain, also came with 1 litre of valet Pro shampoo.


----------

